# "America's Intel Denial on Iran?"



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303661904576453800512114910.html

An interesting article about one author's opinion on the intel community's reluctance concerning the status of Iran's nuclear program.



> Mounting evidence over the last few years has convinced most experts that Iran has an active program to develop and construct nuclear weapons. Amazingly, however, these experts do not include the leaders of the U.S. intelligence community. They are unwilling to conduct a proper assessment of the Iranian nuclear issue—and so they remain at variance with the Obama White House, U.S. allies, and even the United Nations.
> 
> The last month alone has brought several alarming developments concerning Tehran's nuclear program. International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) chief Yukiya Amano said last month that his agency has new information pointing to the military ambitions of Iran's nuclear program. As of today, Iran has over 4,000 kilograms of low-enriched uranium—enough, according to the Wisconsin Project on Nuclear Arms Control, for four nuclear weapons if enriched to weapons grade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303661904576453800512114910.html
> 
> An interesting article about one author's opinion on the intel community's reluctance concerning the status of Iran's nuclear program.


Do we have to be subscribed to read WSJ articles now?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not subscribed and the link worked for me.  Did it not open for you?  If so I'll cut/paste into here.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm not subscribed and the link worked for me. Did it not open for you? If so I'll cut/paste into here.


No, the link is fine. When I follow the link though I see only two paragraphs of the article with a break mid paragraph (...).

Usually they do that if you need an online subscription as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

I see.  I'm pretty sure I have the article in its entirety, I'll find it and post it up here on the site.  It's worth reading.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait, is this the same community that said Iraq had WMD's?


----------



## Servimus (Jul 23, 2011)

> Mounting evidence over the last few years has convinced most experts that Iran has an active program to develop and construct nuclear weapons. Amazingly, however, these experts do not include the leaders of the U.S. intelligence community. They are unwilling to conduct a proper assessment of the Iranian nuclear issue—and so they remain at variance with the Obama White House, U.S. allies, and even the United Nations.
> 
> The last month alone has brought several alarming developments concerning Tehran's nuclear program. International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) chief Yukiya Amano said last month that his agency has new information pointing to the military ambitions of Iran's nuclear program. As of today, Iran has over 4,000 kilograms of low-enriched uranium—enough, according to the Wisconsin Project on Nuclear Arms Control, for four nuclear weapons if enriched to weapons grade.
> 
> ...



Found a way around. :)

EDIT: To add link http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/23/world/middleeast/23iran.html?ref=iran


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

Servimus said:


> Found a way around. :)
> 
> EDIT: To add link http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/23/world/middleeast/23iran.html?ref=iran



;) well done



Freefalling said:


> Wait, is this the same community that said Iraq had WMD's?



indeed; in fact, the author's suspicion is that the (over)reaction to the intel failure in Iraq is directly leading to an intel failure in Iran.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2011)

Wonder who the next CURVEBALL will be?


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Wonder who the next CURVEBALL will be?



I wager an underpaid Russian nuke scientist.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2011)

lindy said:


> I wager an underpaid Russian nuke scientist.



Or a Pakistani.


----------

